# Possible avec automator ?



## xevious78 (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de découvrir quelques possibilités d'automator mais je voudrais savoir si il est capable de cliquer à un endroit précis (sur safari par exemple) en lui donnant une couleur ou les coordonnées de l'objet à cliquer sur l'ecran.
Si il n'est pas capable de faire ça, je voudrais savoir si il existe un équivalent à l'autoIT du PC qui est une sorte de language de script permettant de faire ce qu'on lui demande sur l'ecran( cliquez à un endroit, ecrire ...).

Merci d'avance
Cordialement
Xevious78


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2009)

xevious78 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je viens de découvrir quelques possibilités d'automator mais je voudrais savoir si il est capable de cliquer à un endroit précis (sur safari par exemple) en lui donnant une couleur ou les coordonnées de l'objet à cliquer sur l'ecran.
> Si il n'est pas capable de faire ça, je voudrais savoir si il existe un équivalent à l'autoIT du PC qui est une sorte de language de script permettant de faire ce qu'on lui demande sur l'ecran( cliquez à un endroit, ecrire ...).
> ...




AppleScript !


----------



## xevious78 (25 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup
Connaitrais-tu la fonction permettant de cliquer à un endroit précis ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2009)

Il n'y en a pas, ça n'est pas un système d'enregistrement des séquences clavier/souris, mais un vrai langage de script, lorsque tu cliques, il n'enregistre pas "où" tu cliques, mais "sur quoi" tu cliques ! Pour reprendre ton exemple du premier post, pour "cliquer" sur Safari (ce qui revient à le sélectionner), par exemple, il suffit de lui dire simplement de sélectionner Safari. Ça devrait donner un script dans ce genre :



> Tell application "Finder"select application files (ou alias files, selon) "Safari"​end tell



AppleScript ne s'apprend pas en deux posts sur un forum, il s'agit d'un vrai langage de programmation. Il existe des forums et des sites qui lui sont consacrés (dont au moins un en français), mais Google est là ton ami, car il y a quelques années que je n'y suis pas allé.


----------



## xevious78 (25 Mars 2009)

Merci d'avoir répondu

Je ne suis pas un de ces types qui fonce sur un forum et qui disent : JE VEUX FAIRE UN JEUX VIDEO ou autre lol
Je connais quelques languages et j'ai remarqué que l'applescript ressemblait un peu au LUA ^^
En tout cas, j'ai eu la réponse à la première question, pour le reste, je demanderais dans la section developper sous mac 

Merci encore


----------

